# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Prdcesseurs d'un graphe en java

## thdco

Bonjour,
Je cherche  extraire les prdcesseurs d'un noeud dans un graphe et je ne sais pas comment procder. Je me sens perdu.

----------

